# s this myth true about Trek carbon fiber?



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi. Have you heard it said that the lighter, and more expensive the Trek carbon fiber bikes are, the less comfortable they are? Is this true? Are the 120 OCLV carbon fiber frames more shock absorbing than the SSL models?


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

if you want a shock absorbant bike....ride an electra.


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

In a way, you're correct. The SSL is designed for balls-to-the-wall racing. It's stiff, and it's designed to be so Lance could be fast as hell on it.

The OCLV 120 isn't engineered in the same way. It's got a different ride feel, more flex in the bottom bracket and seatstays due to the older, less-refined carbon.

Go ride 'em. Find a nice bike shop and ride them. Get what you are comfortable on, not which won races or whatever. If the bike doesn't work for you, you're not going to ride well.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I just bought a Trek OCLV 110. I can't compare it to 120, but it's by far the most comfortable bike I have ever ridden. And that's comparing it to my old steel Colnago.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, Dinosaur, I'm looking at a 2006 110 oclv Trek 5.2 right now, $800 off. It's the chi red one, a triple, in my size.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I used to ride a Trek 5200 which as I am sure you know had OCLV 120. I now ride an 07 Madone SSL 6.5 which is OCLV 55. The 5200 most definately had a smoother ride than the SSL does. The best way I can describe it is that the SSL still smoothes of road vibration but you can feel the harder knocks a quite a bit more. That being said, I feel it is a worthwhile trade off because the SSL is so much more responsive. This would be up to your individual taste though. This is an example of going from one extreme to the other on the OCLV spectrum, I am not sure about the OCLV 110, maybe its a compromise between the two. I hope this helps


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

My SSL 5.9 rides fast and just as comfortable and snappy as ever and I don't find it a harsh ride as well. 

Would never trade it especially since it's no longer available. That said, I love my bike.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

biker_boy said:


> In a way, you're correct. The SSL is designed for balls-to-the-wall racing. It's stiff, and it's designed to be so Lance could be fast as hell on it.
> 
> The OCLV 120 isn't engineered in the same way. It's got a different ride feel, more flex in the bottom bracket and seatstays due to the older, less-refined carbon.
> 
> Go ride 'em. Find a nice bike shop and ride them. Get what you are comfortable on, not which won races or whatever. If the bike doesn't work for you, you're not going to ride well.


I'd agree with BB flex on the 120.. I definitely will step it up next time to something less flexy.


----------

